

No VC Required : Blog Launched - mmaunder
http://novcrequired.com/

======
tx
Have you started a company without VC funding yourself? I do not mean to sound
rude, but for a blog with such title, you need to have some personal creds on
a more informative "About Author" page.

So far the issues you've blogged about are not "real". Those issues (scaling,
refusing an offer from VC and going with an angel instead) are good to have.

(1) Scaling IS NOT a problem startups without money face.

(2) Saying 'no' to VC funding and picking an angel IS NOT a problem startups
without money face. The reason they have no VC money is because they have
nobody to say 'no' to yet.

It's almost like you're preaching about diet to a person who's starving...

Startups without money need money _especially_ if they want to grow. And where
to get money - is the question that everybody asks and no blog had ever
managed to provide answers for.

~~~
davidw
> Scaling IS NOT a problem startups without money face.

Maybe I'm kind of confused because it's late and I just drove through the Alps
in the dark and I'm tired... but scaling doesn't have anything to do with
money or not... no?

------
staunch
The solution to good web performance with Apache is to avoid it like the
plague. Use lighttpd or nginx (my preference) to serve your static content
(set Expires headers liberally) and run your dynamic content under FastCGI.
Your server will thank you.

~~~
kingnothing
Something I'm concerned about with nginx is that the main process has to run
as root. Is there a way around it? That seems like a huge security hole to me.

------
mmaunder
Thanks for the tip. Adding creds now.

and yes, I have. I sold a search engine in 2005. :)

